# Electrical Problem Plz Hlp!



## 87_300zxT (Nov 18, 2003)

I have put in 2 new batteries, and also installed an alternator twice to make sure it was done right, then I got new post clamps, stripped the end of the batt wires and cleaned them, then installed the new clamps, I also cleaned the ground wire and put a new end on it and cleaned the body where it bolts to, everything else electrical is working correctly(when the battery is charged, but soon goes dead)
If any one has any info to help me out....I would really appreciate it 
Thanks


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Sounds like you have a current drain (short) somewhere in your car causing the dead battery condition. If it's happening as fast as you make it out to be, it sounds like a pretty big one. Hook up everything, then put an ammeter (current meter) in series with the battery (in between the battery and the terminal) and see if it's pulling any significant voltage on the meter. Could be something like an alarm or a radio/amplifier causing the problem or something similar. If you see a current drain on the meter while the car is off, start unhooking circuits (pulling fuses) until the drain goes away and you will have found the faulty circuit. If there is no current drain indicated on the meter, check the voltage regulator or possibly the alternator and charging systems themselves.

Good luck in tracking this problem down.


----------



## 87_300zxT (Nov 18, 2003)

well, i cant see any pull while my car is off, or on for that matter
This is insane, maybe im using the voltmeter wrong
Hmmmm

Pos wire(red) on the pos wire from batt, neg wire(black) should be grounded on the body or something. Meter should be on the 20 amp dc setting
Is all this correct?


----------



## Durett (Jul 6, 2004)

*I had a problem like that on my 85 300zx.*

Hello,
I had a problem just like what you are describing on my 1985 300zx. I read a post talking about the turn signal/light switch assembly going bad and causing a light short. I replaced the switch assembly and the problem went away. You will see posts showing how to take the switch assembly apart and repair it - i tried these and had varying success. In any case it never really worked quite right. I would suggest replacing it with a new one if you suspect it. The advice you got on post #2 is a very good way to start after this problem. 

Good luck, Jerry.


----------

